# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  How to get a residence permit in Belgium

## Maciamo

Expatica has published a well-written and detailed article explaining all the procedure to get a residence permit for non-EU nationals intending to live in Belgium. Read the article here.

My wife has had to go through this a few months ago and it is almost exactly how it happened (she didn't have to produce a medical certificate nor a certificate of good conduct). 

What I found annoying is the police officers' visit to our house, because of the privacy breach. He wanted to see our bedroom, personal stuff, etc. to "prove" that she was really living in that house.  :Okashii:

----------


## solarmkd

*Buy a house, Villa, flat, studio or apartments and get residence permit in Macedonia, Europe
Make business in Macedonia and get over 650milion potential European clients.
We can offer also Commercial properties for sale or rent for you business.
Macedonia, beautiful country in Europe, Skopje capitol city, Ohrid - oldest city in Europe with 365 churches and Fortress, Museums, Cafe bars and Restaurants (with Macedonian traditional and International food), Natural parks and Ski Resorts lot of activities, lake summer resorts, Mountain tourism, Rural tourism, Horse riding, Hiking, Rock climbing, Paragliding, Mountain biking, Football, Basket ball, Tennis, Monasteries, Hunting, Culinary, Eco tourism, Kayak and rafting, Speleological tour in deepest underwater cave in The World, Skiing, Boarding, Lake Tourism, Swimming, Wine Tourism, SPA Tourism, Cultural tourism, Museums, Antic cities, Fortresses, Beer Festivals, Religious tourism, Mountaineering, Mountain biking, Horseback Riding, fishing, Han gliding /Paragliding, Walking.

Buy a house, studio or apartments and get residency in Macedonia, Europe
Welcome to live in Macedonia, country with lowest living costs in Europe.
Sun country with 2,400sunny hours per year and low living costs Paradise.
We can offer all type of Villas, Town Houses, Studios and Apartments in Macedonia.
For more information's please contact us;*

----------

